# MK1 Hot Oil Help



## ridebmx (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey, 
Just purchased a Daily 83 GTI, 170,000M, runs stong and solid. I have recently been noticing the Cels Gauge under the Shift stick going extremly high while on the freeways. Its inbetween 130-145 celsius. The car is driving normal and all the oil is fresh and topped off with (20-50), should I be worried about that being way to hot? Any suggestions???
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## jake1.8 (Feb 23, 2010)

i've got an 84 gti and my gauge has gotten up to 120'c on an hour long highway run in about 95'f. i'm thinking about adding an oil cooler, as should you if your oil temp sender is working correctly.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

you might want to check your coolant system and stuff. I know your oil is supposed to get hot, but if your coolant system is full of deposits and scale and stuff, it will bake your engine.

an oil cooler is also a good idea too.


----------

